# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Budgie

## Rexoulis

Καλησπερα σας!

Ειμαστε σχετικα νεοι ιδιοκτητες ενος budgie. Ο φιλαρακος περασε δυσκολα το προηγουμενο διαστημα, αλλα τα σκοτωσαμε τα ακαρεα και ειμαστε σε φαση αναρρωσης, στην οποια παμε παρα πολυ καλα, εχει παρει βαρος, βγαινουν συνεχως καινουρια φτερακια κτλ. Θελουμε να του παρουμε παρεα, και εδω χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια σας, μιας και δεν ξερω τι θα ειναι καλυτερο για τον μικρο. Ο ρεξ λοιπον ακομα ειναι σα μαδημενος. Ειναι σωστο να του παρουμε σε αυτη τη φαση αρσενικο/θηλυκο , η το αλλο πουλακι θα τον απορριψει επειδη μοιαζει αρρωστος; Επισης, που θα βρω ενα υγιες budgie; Δε θελω να ρισκαρω καθολου την υγεια του γιατι ηδη εχει ταλαιπωρηθει αρκετα. Ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα . Δεν ξέρω πολύ καλά τα συγκεκριμένα πουλιά αλλά νομίζω πως αγαπάνε την παρέα και δεν θέλουν μοναξιά . Καλή συνέχεια .

----------

